# UPDATED!! Talking off warts



## DDD (Aug 24, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone here knows someone that can talk off warts. I had it done when I was a teenager and my warts were so bad, I was willing to try anything. 6 weeks after I had them talked off they were gone. 

The man that did it has passed away. Just wondering if someone knows someone that does it here in Georgia. My daughter has some real bad and the doc can't seem to make them go away.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 24, 2014)

Google "duct tape wart removal".


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 24, 2014)

Had one on my thumb once, between knuckle and mid joint. Used to trim with nail clippers. About 1/16" tall, and 1/8" across base.

Last time I saw the wart, it was in the grip of a set of pliers. Removed. Thumb bled for about an hour. But it never came back again. Don't know if this would work for everyone, but it worked once for me.

It was as big below the surface as it was above too boot.

Never heard of talking them off.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 24, 2014)

my granny called it conjuring warts off.  I remember going and seeing a woman when I was little, but I haven't heard of anyone doing that in years.

I know that having them frozen off hurts a lot more than that woman rubbing them and saying some words over them when I was little.


----------



## SuthernStix (Aug 24, 2014)

My son had a few when he was about 10. We tried it all, wart remover, doc froze em etc. They always came back...Took him to my wife's great uncle. he had the gift they said....well he touched each one and mumbled a few words and after a couple weeks they all went away and never returned. I was amazed! He "talked" them off.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 25, 2014)

I remember back when I was about 12-14 years old and had a couple of warts on my hand and they itched like crazy and were very bothersome to me.

I talked to my Dad about it and one afternoon we were walking across the pasture and he picked a broom-sage straw and broke in into a short piece.  He told me to look the other way and I could feel him rubbing this piece of "straw" on the area of the warts and I remember him saying something but I don't know what it was.  Then he took the piece of straw and threw it over his left shoulder.  We then kept on walking back to the house.  A couple of months later, the warts disappeared and have never come back.  My Dad died back in 1980 on his 68th birthday and I remember that he told me that one of his old relatives taught him how to do that BUT he never shared the true information with me unfortunately.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 25, 2014)

It seems to me that I remember my Grandmother saying something about folks having the "gift" to heal folks from some ailments. It seems that "thrush" was one of the ailments, warts was another. Something about rubbing the warts with a dishrag and then hiding or storing the rag??? 

If memory serves it was a God given gift to a child who's father passed away before they were born.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 25, 2014)

I've talked about this before... my great-grandmother was full Cherokee, and from a medicine family.  She would "talk fire out of a burn".


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 25, 2014)

DDD said:


> Just wondering if anyone here knows someone that can talk off warts. I had it done when I was a teenager and my warts were so bad, I was willing to try anything. 6 weeks after I had them talked off they were gone.
> 
> The man that did it has passed away. Just wondering if someone knows someone that does it here in Georgia. My daughter has some real bad and the doc can't seem to make them go away.



Actually, you can do it to your daughter.  It is not a "gift" any single person has.  The gift is in the mind of the person who believes it works.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 25, 2014)

I had an old woman rub mine off with a rock. We took a walk down her dirt road, we talked about the warts and how badly I wanted them gone. She had me pick up a rock paying close attention to where and how it was laying. She then rubbed the rock around the warts and across them and chanted something. Then she handed me the rock and told me to place it EXACTLY like I found it. 2 months later they were gone. She told me later that if someone picked up my rock they would then get my warts. LOL. So I don't pick up rocks anymore...


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 25, 2014)

Has the Dr. "burned" or "cut" them out?  With a hot wire kinda looking cutting tool?  This works good, but leaves a little dot of a scar.  Depends on location if this is a good route for you or not.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 27, 2014)

dawg2 said:


> Actually, you can do it to your daughter.  It is not a "gift" any single person has.  The gift is in the mind of the person who believes it works.



Must be something to that.  I had a wort on my finger when I was about seven. An eleven year old girl that lived two houses down told me to rub a kernel of corn on it and throw the kernel over my shoulder And forget about it for ten days.  I did it to myself. How I "forgot" about it for ten days I'll never know. But sure enough, it was gone.

An old man that lived next door was the "seventh son of a seventh son". He would blow into a child's mouth and cure thrush.  That old man's wife had a bunch of cans she grew herbs in.  She would talk to those plants like they were talking back. I just thought she was off her rocker.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 27, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> That old man's wife had a bunch of cans she grew herbs in.  She would talk to those plants like they were talking back. I just thought she was off her rocker.



true dat.  
But seems as I sit here thinking,  that there are studies about plants growing better in "happy" environments.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 5, 2014)

I've always just dug em out myself. Gotta get the root!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 5, 2014)

I know a guy that does it but I dont know if he'd talk em off anybody he dont know.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 5, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Must be something to that.  I had a wort on my finger when I was about seven. An eleven year old girl that lived two houses down told me to rub a kernel of corn on it and throw the kernel over my shoulder And forget about it for ten days.  I did it to myself. How I "forgot" about it for ten days I'll never know. But sure enough, it was gone.
> 
> An old man that lived next door was the "seventh son of a seventh son". He would blow into a child's mouth and cure thrush.  That old man's wife had a bunch of cans she grew herbs in.  She would talk to those plants like they were talking back. I just thought she was off her rocker.


Ironically, the psychological treatmet of warts in one of the most effective treatments.  You can will them away yourself.


----------



## wolfheartak (Sep 5, 2014)

DDD said:


> My daughter has some real bad and the doc can't seem to make them go away.



Warts in children typically go away within a year, warts in adults are less likely to resolve on their own. If it doesn't bother her, let it alone (although you went to the Doc, so it's probably bothersome)

If I make the assumption you went to a family practice or general pediatrician, they probably tried to freeze it off--this does usually take a few times. There are several other treatments used by a dermatologist if they are tough to treat or have been there for a long time. 

If that's not an option, the duct tape method does have research behind it, and works better than a placebo. 

Please do not do bathroom surgery and cut them out yourself--always a chance of infection and if that get's bad, you have a whole other can of worms.


----------



## Scrapy (Sep 7, 2014)

When I was young I worked for a veterinarian and we all treated 4,992 cattle in 9 days. Many of the heifers and young steers had warts. He had some kind of stuff we would pour down their backs that cleared it up. I don't know what it was.  Probably not legal for children but it worked on cattle.


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 9, 2014)

When my wife was a child she had an old man at the stock yard "buy" the warts off her leg from her for a nickel. He did the same thing of rubbing them and saying something that y'all mention. In several weeks they were gone.


----------



## DDD (Sep 21, 2014)

UPDATE:

So when I typed this, my daughter's warts on her foot and on her hands was pretty bad.  One of our faithful posters on here gave me the name of a man who talked them off.

In the mean time I had been reading my Bible and read about the Faith of a child.  My daughter and I talked about it and we both decided that we would start praying for her warts and BELIEVING that the good Lord would take them away.

Friday afternoon I walked in the house and my daughter came running to door and said, "Daddy, you have to see this!!!"  She sat down at the kitchen table and threw her foot in my face.

Gone.  All of them.

She had a cluster and when I say cluster, I mean a CLUSTER of about 20 warts between her big toe and 2nd toe.  After that we had counted 17 that were scattered out from there on the bottom of her foot.  She also had 5 on one hand 2 on the other.

They are gone.  The skin where the cluster was looks pink in nature, but its skin.  We can't find a trace of any of the other warts.  Miracle?  Coincidence?  Just happened?  

She has been dealing with these warts for years.  I am here to tell you, I believe in the Faith of child.  We should all have more Faith.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 22, 2014)

DDD said:


> I am here to tell you, I believe in the Faith of child.  We should all have more Faith.



Amen ...


----------



## fireman401 (Oct 4, 2014)

My father could remove talk off warts and talk the fire out of a burn.  I have had both done over the years.  From what I was told, he was given the gift from a relative in our area, soon before she died.  From what I understand, he had to pass it along to a female relative.  I think he passed it to my niece, but haven't ever asked her.  I have an uncle that has talked the fire from a burn for me.  Had a gas grill fire ball on me (yeah, I stuck the lighter into the little hole and popped the trigger with the lid shut and a build-up of propane - not smart).  Everything healed up fine.  Don't discount the things we don't understand.  That is what FAITH is all about.


----------



## holton27596 (Oct 7, 2014)

My Uncle, David Davis, down in St Marys could.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 3, 2014)

Sargent said:


> I've talked about this before... my great-grandmother was full Cherokee, and from a medicine family.  She would "talk fire out of a burn".



I've heard that my MIL can do this. Her mama was full Cherokee Indian.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 2, 2015)

Take this for what it's worth.... 


My brother went through a deeply religious period before he passed away many years ago. One of our mutual friends had some warts on his hand that had been removed by doctors several times, but they always came back. One night my brother "prayed on them" for a while, and I forget the exact time period but the friend's warts literally went away in a matter of days and have never come back. This was at least 10 years ago and he is still wart-free.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Feb 4, 2015)

DDD said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> So when I typed this, my daughter's warts on her foot and on her hands was pretty bad.  One of our faithful posters on here gave me the name of a man who talked them off.
> 
> ...




Praise the Good Lord.  Man what an awesome God we serve!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2015)

DDD said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> So when I typed this, my daughter's warts on her foot and on her hands was pretty bad.  One of our faithful posters on here gave me the name of a man who talked them off.
> 
> ...


Awsome!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2020)

Some people poo poo this but I’ve seen it work first hand.  My wife’s daddy talked a wart off of one of my nephews.  He took a piece of pine straw, drew a circle around the boy’s wart.  He didn’t say anything weird or speak in tongues.  He just asked my nephew if he believed that he could talk the wart off of him.  The boy answered that he did.  He asked him if he was sure.  The boy answered again that he did.  He told him that it would be gone in a few weeks.  It was.  I don’t know how this works.  I need to ask him.  My wife’s family is an interesting bunch on her daddy’s side.  Her maiden name was Redmond.  The Redmonds came to Georgia from somewhere in the mountains in Tennessee.  For whatever reason she has t had much luck finding out much past her great granddaddy but what she does know is pretty interesting.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 8, 2020)

My uncle Rufus was said to be able to talk fire out of a burn.  He was my Granny's brother and there was a specific way it had to be passed down.  I remember I fit the criteria, but he died before I ever got around to asking him.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 9, 2020)

This a true story about warts.  Ever since I was a pre-teen kid, I had this big wart on my knee.  Tried that acid/freeze stuff that burns the fire out of it and it killed off the top but always came back.  Always skinning my knee so sometime it would spread out into multiple warts.  Changed size and shape from time to time over the years but always still there.

Then fast forward to in my 30s if I recollect.  We had a sweet gum stump in the yard after a storm knocked the tree over.  There was a puddle of rain water on top and I had always heard that saying about stump water and warts. So I figured it couldn't hurt so I soaked my knee down good.  Did that again several times during the day.  Don't know exactly how long it was after that, but one day I happened to look down and they were all gone.  Have never returned either.


----------



## Ugahunter2013 (Sep 18, 2020)

Soak a cotton ball in apple cider vinegar and tape it around the wart when you go to sleep.  Wake up, take off cotton ball and wart will be dead and eventually come off.


----------



## Railroader (Sep 19, 2020)

40 some odd years ago, I was visiting my Granny in the hills of Pike Co. Kentucky.  I had two warts on my left pinky finger, and Granny asked me if I wanted to sell them. 

 I said yes'm, sure do.

She went to the mantle, and dug around in one of those glass hens that you could put stuff in, and came back with an Indian Head penny.

She looked up something in her well worn Bible, and told me to bow my head and pray.  She took my hand, and rubbed the penny on my warts, while mumbling a prayer.

Granny told me to forget the whole thing, and my warts were cured.  She said to always keep the penny, and I would remain wart free.  I believed her, and did as she said.

A few weeks later, I noticed the warts had vanished.

That penny is in my gun safe, and I've not had another wart...


----------



## slow motion (Sep 27, 2020)

My Dad used to do it with a piece of straw. He's gone now and to my knowledge never told anyone of how or where he got started doing it. We asked a few times about how it worked or any information and he would just smile and change the subject. Placebo, faith, or coincidence but it happened on numerous occasions.


----------



## Gap53 (Dec 18, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> Had one on my thumb once, between knuckle and mid joint. Used to trim with nail clippers. About 1/16" tall, and 1/8" across base.
> 
> Last time I saw the wart, it was in the grip of a set of pliers. Removed. Thumb bled for about an hour. But it never came back again. Don't know if this would work for everyone, but it worked once for me.
> 
> ...


Nail clippers for us through the years
Best remedy. Meds don't seem to work


----------



## greg j (Dec 18, 2020)

Had one on my right index finger,  my pet parakeet bit it off and it never came back..


----------



## Ray357 (Dec 18, 2020)

Sargent said:


> I've talked about this before... my great-grandmother was full Cherokee, and from a medicine family.  She would "talk fire out of a burn".


My granny was half Cherokee. Her mother was a healer, medicine woman, whatever you want to call it. Both could talk fire out, warts off, moles off, and some other stuff.


----------



## Ray357 (Dec 18, 2020)

DDD said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> So when I typed this, my daughter's warts on her foot and on her hands was pretty bad.  One of our faithful posters on here gave me the name of a man who talked them off.
> 
> ...


That's great. God's power works when we trust Him.


----------



## Mars (Dec 18, 2020)

A red hot 1/4" bolt will do the job....


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 18, 2020)

Mars said:


> A red hot 1/4" bolt will do the job....


?A hot welding rod will too but it ain’t much fun.


----------

